# A highly versatile and accurate tool



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Mark,
Right on in your great explanation of the tools. I was a Tool & Die maker and as an apprentice, the first order of business was making your own 1-2-3 blocks. It certainly taught you how to square and make parallel steel parts.
I am partial to mechanical measuring instruments vs. digital readouts. You have a better "feel" for what you're measuring.
Another set of tools for setup to compliment your above instruments would be a set of gage blocks. The set allows you to combine the different blocks to any given size so you can use your indicator to "compare" and set your other tolls within "tenths of a thousandth" if you appreciate precision.
The gage block sets are available on Amazon for as low as $50.00 (chinese) or higher.
You won't be able to live without them.
I have all my toolmakers tools and I use them constantly for setups, measuring etc. even though I'm working with wood. It's the extra advantage.
Guys like Charles Neil can guesstimate a cut and end up with beautiful pieces. I need all the advantages I can muster. LOL


----------



## MarkColan (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a set of brass gage blocks, 4" long, in fractional increments. The gage block set from Victor Machinery does not describe the sizes. Do they tend to be in fractions or decimal? Aside from the precision width, how long are they?


----------

